# Abandoned in Allendale: January 2012



## tattooed (Jan 16, 2012)

Visit to the Allendale area, found an old farmhouse and a hotel. Enjoy 
















































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2012)

Some fantastic photos there. Thanks.


----------



## tattooed (Jan 16, 2012)

*Thanks!*



krela said:


> Some fantastic photos there. Thanks.



Thanks very much


----------



## Ladyhayles (Jan 16, 2012)

Absolutely love the shots of the interior


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 17, 2012)

Amazing photos!! 2nd one down is quality


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think much of the accomodation for guests lol.

I love the first shot.


----------



## smiler (Jan 17, 2012)

What a waste of a property, shame, enjoyable though despite that, Thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 17, 2012)

Nicely shot. Loving the pure natural decay!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 18, 2012)

Great report.

I love how nature is taking over the exterior walls.


----------



## GraceB (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure we used to stay in that hotel when I was a kid. Standards may have slipped


----------



## tattooed (Jan 19, 2012)

GraceB said:


> I'm pretty sure we used to stay in that hotel when I was a kid. Standards may have slipped



I think it has been closed for about 9 years now......... Yes, I think the standards have slipped a little


----------

